# Coastrunner



## jim prentice (Dec 18, 2006)

Can anyone advise me as to the Year of Build and any former names of the Coastrunner. It was photographed in Glasgow last year. I did approach the owner for this information but as yet have not received a reply.


----------



## WillieG (Feb 7, 2006)

Ex Monogirl of Grimsby - maybe built 1972, but I'm not too sure on that......


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

A lovely little craft, I can see, and feel your passion. Good luck.


----------



## jim prentice (Dec 18, 2006)

Many thanks chaps. The former name of Monogirl gives me another angle to check. All the best.


----------



## Tommy Kirkpatrick (Nov 25, 2005)

Is this the same one?
http://www.coastworks.co.uk/vessel.aspx?vid=11


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

Coastrunner at work dredging the River cart

http://dougie-coull-photography.blo...d-max=2014-04-01T00:00:00+01:00&max-results=3


----------

